# Heated seats not working after installation of aftermarket radio



## bigrig530 (Jan 25, 2016)

I have looked all over the internet and could not find anyone with same issue as me. I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze 2LT RS with a Pioneer 4100NEX aftermarket radio installed. I have GMOS-044 installed to retain OnStar functions. The heated seats will not turn on. The only way to get heated seats to work is to reinstall factory radio or to disconnect battery for 15 minutes or so. After disconnecting battery the heated seats will work for maybe a day or so but stop working. If I go back to factory radio they will work with no problem. I really want to keep aftermarket radio with heated seat function.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

That's a weird one. My guess is that the car's computer system isn't happy about the GMOS-044 or something else being introduced on the computer bus. I wouldn't think the absence of the radio would affect it like that.


----------



## bigrig530 (Jan 25, 2016)

Yeah....really weird. Maybe a faulty gmos-044. Or there is a gmos-045 out as well for vehicles with color screens. I might try that instead.


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

It sounds like there might be an issue with the wiring somewhere. Take the 044 out, and triple check polarities and be sure that everything is properly insulated. Something might be grounding out or jumping polarity, and causing some weird signals to be sent to the computer.

Let us know what you find,
Ben


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Look at any connectors that might have gotten moved. I thinking it's a connection that came apart in all the work done.


----------



## bigrig530 (Jan 25, 2016)

I think I figured it out. According to manual for GMOS-044 it wants you to ground unit to the radio chassis. I removed from radio chassis and spliced into negative (black wire in vehicle harness). Disconnected battery for about 10 min and reconnected. It is Friday today and heated seats have been working since Monday. This is the longest that they have worked with aftermarket radio. I also removed parking brake bypass from system. I don't really think that would cause issue with seats. I think the issue was with ground.


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

bigrig530 said:


> I think I figured it out. According to manual for GMOS-044 it wants you to ground unit to the radio chassis. I removed from radio chassis and spliced into negative (black wire in vehicle harness). Disconnected battery for about 10 min and reconnected. It is Friday today and heated seats have been working since Monday. This is the longest that they have worked with aftermarket radio. I also removed parking brake bypass from system. I don't really think that would cause issue with seats. I think the issue was with ground.


Do you have the Mylink radio and with or without the Pioneer system?


----------



## bigrig530 (Jan 25, 2016)

MB2014LT2 said:


> Do you have the Mylink radio and with or without the Pioneer system?


Car came with standard 6 speaker sound system (No Pioneer or Mylink).


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

bigrig530 said:


> I think I figured it out. According to manual for GMOS-044 it wants you to ground unit to the radio chassis. I removed from radio chassis and spliced into negative (black wire in vehicle harness). Disconnected battery for about 10 min and reconnected. It is Friday today and heated seats have been working since Monday.


I can't argue with success, but it's not making much sense to me. Are you finding noise in the radio that wasn't there before moving the ground?


----------



## bigrig530 (Jan 25, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> bigrig530 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I figured it out. According to manual for GMOS-044 it wants you to ground unit to the radio chassis. I removed from radio chassis and spliced into negative (black wire in vehicle harness). Disconnected battery for about 10 min and reconnected. It is Friday today and heated seats have been working since Monday.
> ...


Everything sounds good through radio. Not hearing anything that I shouldn't be.


----------

